# Banks in Dubai who is good who is bad



## fozzy

Hello everyone

Need to open a bank account but just want some advice which bank i should go for, Be nice if i have a problem that the person on the other side will understand etc.?!

Ive been looking at HSBC or Emirates NBD, whats your choices?!

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Confiture

The service levels of most banks here leave a lot to be desired so it's something of a Hobson's choice.

We use HSBC because their online banking means you can do most things without standing in a queue. Also there's branches "back home" so transfers are relatively straightforward.

Fairly sure there will be someone with a horror story for each of the banks here though!


----------



## VitaEsMorte

Wrong topic, it should have been Banks in Dubai who is bad, worse and the worst...


----------



## Dozza

I went with ENBD purely as they have the most branches; meaning you never have to go far to visit a branch (Should you need to)

Check with your employer to see if they are on any banks approved list, if they are go with one of these as this will make things easy for you should you want a loan/overdraft in the future

From a service delivery point of view - They are all fairly on par, Terrible!


----------



## fozzy

Thanks guys, yeah i imagined the customer service side of things wouldn't be there strongest selling point!!


----------



## dizzyizzy

customer service in general is not great not only for banks pretty much everything 

having said that i am with Emirates NBD and never had had a problem with them, and their online banking is awesome.

I even tried to send some money online to Mexico but the transaction did not go through and I did not have to chase them to get my money back, I got it back in my account a couple of days after without me having to call anyone.


----------



## wazza2222

I ended up choosing Dubai Islamic Bank because I want to get a car loan and theirs are very competitive as far as interest rate and age of car allowed goes. The signing up process was a shambles, the customer service from the Emirati chickies was awful. There was a non GCC muslim lady and an Asian security guard who were really helpful, they got me through... I emailed the help desk for the branch code (so my paymaster can direct credit my salary to my new account) 5 days later, no reply. Still haven't received the call to say my Debit card is ready even though that was going to be ready in "three days" 
I mean, I was forwarned about the banks here so its not surprise but its a hell of a shock to bash your head against that wall for real!


----------



## Tropicana

I have been banking with NBAD for 7 years, never had much problems except:
1) When i asked for a chequebook the agent kind of rolled her eyes and asked what do i need a chequebook for !
2) My official name is "first name last name" ; my last name being my family/father's name
They insisted on entering my name as "first name last name fathers first name middle name last name", so i have 5 names which doesnt match my passport....


----------



## NeoPhoenix

what does everyone think about RAK bank? i am getting their pre paid card, sounds pretty interesting and easy to use


----------



## Elphaba

Mr.Sleek said:


> what does everyone think about RAK bank? i am getting their pre paid card, sounds pretty interesting and easy to use


They regularly win consumer and customer service awards. They are better than most and have some decent products too.


----------



## societedubai

Definitely,

I would suggest HSBC, particularly if you can get a "PREMIER" status.

About ENBD, I have heard by one professional who use this bank, and who is very happy with their service.


----------



## Amame

RAK bank is good untill you have to visit the branch. They have very limitted branch.
Whatever you choose, stay away from First Gulf Bank.


----------



## Artrat

I've used ENBD for over a year now, absolutely no complaints. The online banking is great, the only time I've ever had to go into a branch was to deposit cash.


----------



## Gavtek

I love ENBD's online system.

However, when it comes to dealing with an actual human (and I use that term VERY loosely), you'd get more sense from one of the dehydrated chimps at the animal concentration camp on Beach Road.

I was stuck in their Marina Mall branch for 45 minutes last week when I just needed them to order me a chequebook (everytime I try it online/ATM, it never turns up and I get charged for it). Apparently my signature didn't match the signature on their system ("there's a little bit on the end sir"). Eventually they let me try again, and I did it identically, and apparently it was fine. So I wasted 75% of my lunchbreak for no reason.

They're even worse when it comes to business banking. Despite having 5 corporate accounts with them for 7 years, they still have no idea who we are and every application has to go through the same process that new customers have to go through. They turned down our application for corporate credit cards because we didn't have more than AED 250k in our account on the particular day that they looked, even though the daily average over the month was almost double that. So we gave up on that.

We just bought a new company car, put the deposit down in August, thought getting a loan to cover the rest would be a formality. Again, I was wrong. After spending 2 months chasing them, obeying their ridiculous requests (we had to give them passport/visa copies of even our receptionist FFS), we reached a deadlock when they demanded a document that's impossible to produce because it doesn't exist and shouldn't exist. And not once did they call me to let me know of any of these problems, it was all as a result of me calling them to chase them. In the end, we just paid cash.

We would move banks, but I'm not sure any of the rest are any better. We use NBAD in Abu Dhabi and their corporate online banking is literally from the 90's and I'm not exaggerating! It wouldn't be so bad if it actually worked, but the system is down every morning and only becomes usable after 3pm unless it's the end/beginning of the month, then it doesn't work at all. Oh, and it's impossible to use the online banking to transfer USD to another bank account situated in the UAE which causes us no end of hassle paying suppliers.

The level of idiocy in the banking industry in the UAE is on a par with Nigeria and the sad thing is that 90% of the problems could be solved using logic and common sense.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

fozzy said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Need to open a bank account but just want some advice which bank i should go for, Be nice if i have a problem that the person on the other side will understand etc.?!
> 
> Ive been looking at HSBC or Emirates NBD, whats your choices?!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ben


Quality of Service is PRETTY BAD in the whole banking system in the UAE. It is not the same back home (if you had an excellent relationship there). So manage your expectations accordingly.

I second HSBC if you can get a premier account which is really great. You get a relationship manager and can even change emails without problems, but note that again quality of service is kindah hard here. 

Some banks offer premium packages depending on your salary level. They offer good benefits.


----------



## wazza2222

*edit:*



Gavtek said:


> The level of idiocy in the banking industry in the UAE is on a par with Nigeria and the sad thing is that 90% of the problems could be solved using logic and common sense.


Using logic and Western staff


----------



## Canuck_Sens

wazza2222 said:


> Using logic and Western staff


Really Where is New Zealand by the way West or East ? LOL

There are plenty of " Western staff" providing PRETTY BAD service as well. Usually managers who are supposed to make things work better ?


----------



## Mr Rossi

Gav - we initially tried to open a business bank account with CBD. First the form sat on the guys desk for a week, then went somewhere, then this, then that, until at the very end we were told that we couldn't open a business bank account until we'd been trading for two years. Which was a logical policy as we couldn't complete the license without a bank a/c.

Anyway, that was just sounding off - we went to Lloyds TSB and thoroughly recommend them. Our account handler, or whatever the term is, is from Northampton I think and shares the frustrations of many on this thread


----------



## wazza2222

*DIB updated score card*

Righty Oh!

Applied for account as per last post, was told I would be notified in two to three days when my debit card was ready...
Of course, I was not.

Today (eight days later) I went back to Iby Batooty and entered the lions den.
What a surprise! two visits and two times the "system is down" and I couldn't be served.

At one stage, there were ten of us sitting there like sideshow clowns and finally, one of the immaculate Emirati chickies put down her Blackberry (shudder) and came over to tell us the system was down and they "had no idea when it would be up again". 
Half of the guys left (funny eh? all the staff are women and all the customers are men) 

After an hour and a half (I am not kidding) I was the only one left sitting and I just watched the texting and chatting and 'going out the back' grimly determined that I was not leaving until I had my damn card (remember I had already deposited a large sum of money during my last visit which I had no way to access)

With no fanfare, all of a sudden I was up and the next phase began:ranger:
"sign here here here here here and here" then over to a new desk (much mumbling between ladies) "your signature doesn't match" Oh, says I, I take a look and of course it does. Senior lady leans over cubicle wall and gives the nod, nothing is said but the process grinds back into gear.

Chequebook issued, card handed over BUT!
no-one in the building has any idea what the unique nine digit number for the branch is (so my paymaster can 'salary transfer' direct to my new account) 
Oh dear! they have never heard of such a number... 
I left at this stage, experiencing a feeling of frustration and helplessness that I haven't experienced since I was a virgin :Cry:

This evening, an email was in my gmail awaiting me from the DIB help desk replying to a request for this unique number that I had sent to them 6 days ago (I'm crying with relief by this stage)

How can this system continue? how did it get this bad? Are my wages going to make it into my account at the end of the month???

*sob* I cannot un-recommend the Dubai Islamic Bank enough! 
I may open a new account with another bank as a back up, then close this dead horse before even using it.


----------



## wazza2222

*pie in the sky*



Canuck_Sens said:


> Really Where is New Zealand by the way West or East ? LOL
> 
> There are plenty of " Western staff" providing PRETTY BAD service as well. Usually managers who are supposed to make things work better ?


I'm just fantasizing about a complete transplant of a working bank from a western country to here... I know it will never happen.
As for managers and things working better? Even Seb Vettel couldn't win with a team of lawnmower mechanics doing his tyre service during a GP!

(And NZ is just about as SOUTH as you can go bro! ha ha)


----------



## el_horse

HSBC - at least you have the 'global' brand i guess


----------



## mds6901

Tropicana said:


> I have been banking with NBAD for 7 years, never had much problems except:
> 1) When i asked for a chequebook the agent kind of rolled her eyes and asked what do i need a chequebook for !
> 2) My official name is "first name last name" ; my last name being my family/father's name
> They insisted on entering my name as "first name last name fathers first name middle name last name", so i have 5 names which doesnt match my passport....


How about the chequebook would be necessary for apartment rental!!! That's the only reason I'll be opening a bank account. Looks like Emirate NBK based on what I've seen here...


----------



## fcjb1970

altaf said:


> Hey, my vote goes to Emirates NBD bank. The banking services that they offer are really great. I have been banking with them for the past 3 years and I am really satisfied with their prompt service. They are a leading retail banking franchise in UAE and offer multiple banking services like personal banking packages, priority banking packages, private banking, business banking and much more. They are also recognized as a leading and the most dynamic banking & financial service provider based in Middle East.


Hmmm, opens up thread dead for 6 months to give an incredible endorsement of a bank with link and everything. Wonder where you work


----------



## Dubai1970

Will be opening a local account next month (moving to DXB). Would like my girlfriend to be able to access it for cash on her visits to UAE when I'm at work for example. Is there a workaround people know of to get a second debit / ATM card in my name or hers, vouched for by me as solely liable?

Thanks all.


----------



## fcjb1970

Dubai1970 said:


> Will be opening a local account next month (moving to DXB). Would like my girlfriend to be able to access it for cash on her visits to UAE when I'm at work for example. Is there a workaround people know of to get a second debit / ATM card in my name or hers, vouched for by me as solely liable?
> 
> Thanks all.


You could open a savings account, it should not cost anything to do that. Then you would have an ATM for each account


----------



## M3red

how much do the banks charge to wire cash home? (to the UK) 

Thanks


----------



## ziokendo

I will seize this thread for a personal Dubai rant (it will come with advice in the end tough so still on topic ) :-D

When I first arrived, mid of March, I went to several banks, they were all fussy with it, like almost turning away the customer. The person there is not the average educated and knowledgeable person that you encounter at least in Europe, they cannot care less. They could be doing hotel check-ins, restaurant bills, or bank transactions and would be the same.

Some would not even accept to open a current account (without zero liability on their side) without a salary certificate!!!!

Then I have gone around asking for a credit card (is useful to rent a car, subscribing a postpaid mobile phone contract, etc), and they were all complicated about it, with me having to produce a huge list of proof of address and income, ie :
- dewa bill
- salary certificate (again, and is a pain at my employer to have one done), with signatures, stamps, papal bull, blood analysis of my dog, etc
- original payslips
- 3 bank statements
- blank warranty cheque
- bla bla

I didn't like especially the cheque request, so I asked for a SECURED credit card (ie, with me PUTTING AND LOCKING WITH THEM THE MONEY upfront) I had this guy telling me that even in that case he would be able to give me as a credit limit only 50% of the amount i put UPFRONT (and i underline, upfront), so I told them to screw.

For administrative mishap I got both my first and second salary paid via cheque, so it's only after three months that I get my salary telex'd to my actual bank account.

Well, guess what ? It has been credited on 28th of May, and since then I have people at the phone bugging me to offer me platinum credit cards, loans, etc: WTF ????

They tell me, you can't bother to have another salary certificate issued ? No problem, it's enough a copy of the one you gave to the bank.
You can't bother to give us three bank statement ? Just a statement printout from an ATM will do (!!!!)
You can't bother to come to the branch ? We will come at your office to sign the paperwork, even today if you want!
You don't have passport original for us to see ? Only the copy is ok!

It's a bit childish, but I will get my credit card with another bank now, but how stupid they are to work in this way ? Who setup their strategy ? I have become less a risk from one day to another ? When will they develop a decent banking/credit scoring system ?
*
So my advice is, just ask your colleagues which bank they use, if everything was easy to setup, and go there just for the account opening: have the internet banking setup and then forget about the branch.*


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Canuck_Sens said:


> Quality of Service is PRETTY BAD in the whole banking system in the UAE. It is not the same back home (if you had an excellent relationship there). So manage your expectations accordingly.
> 
> I second HSBC if you can get a premier account which is really great. You get a relationship manager and can even change emails without problems, but note that again quality of service is kindah hard here.
> 
> Some banks offer premium packages depending on your salary level. They offer good benefits.


Looking at the salary thread do that many on here really hit the 50,000/mo minimum for a Premier account?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

M3red said:


> how much do the banks charge to wire cash home? (to the UK)
> 
> Thanks


HSBC is $7


----------



## Jynxgirl

XDoodlebugger said:


> Looking at the salary thread do that many on here really hit the 50,000/mo minimum for a Premier account?


Those people tend to be busy folks, and doing real jobs. And the assistant is taking care of the type of questions us little folks have to ask when moving over and living here. 

Can't imagine any of the people I know in those ranges, tend to be online here wasting time  Their time is money. I know all my friends who are big ballas her dont have a lot of free time and when they do, they know how to relax and do exactly what they want with it. Just my .02 of my strange friends have met here.


----------



## Londoner-2012

Anyone had horror stories dealing with Citi?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

XDoodlebugger said:


> HSBC is $7


And of course the exchange rate is where they get you.

One other thing about HSBC though is this "secure key" thing. When I first opened an account I thought it was just a separate software patch or something, nope, it's actually a physical "key" you have to carry with you and use to generate a pass code every time you want to look at your account online, a real PITA if you ask me.

Do other banks have this?


----------



## rosy83

*transfers*



XDoodlebugger said:


> And of course the exchange rate is where they get you.
> 
> One other thing about HSBC though is this "secure key" thing. When I first opened an account I thought it was just a separate software patch or something, nope, it's actually a physical "key" you have to carry with you and use to generate a pass code every time you want to look at your account online, a real PITA if you ask me.
> 
> Do other banks have this?


Hi 
I am trying to figure this out too. And HSBC UK told me that each time I transfer from a HSBC UAE acc to HSBC UK acc it will be a flat fee of £5 per transaction

But what do you mean by the 'exchange rate' is where they get you

Is it particularly bad rates? I could have sworn I saw on this forum somewhere something about transferring cash at certain times of the day for better rates

Before you transfer does it warn you of the rate?


----------



## saraswat

rosy83 said:


> Hi
> I am trying to figure this out too. And HSBC UK told me that each time I transfer from a HSBC UAE acc to HSBC UK acc it will be a flat fee of £5 per transaction
> 
> But what do you mean by the 'exchange rate' is where they get you
> 
> Is it particularly bad rates? I could have sworn I saw on this forum somewhere something about transferring cash at certain times of the day for better rates
> 
> Before you transfer does it warn you of the rate?


The rate you will get on your transfer is not the rate that you would see when looking it up on forex sites on the internet (xe.com for example). The reasoning is as follows: The rate quoted on those sites are for financial institutions who would meet the monetary threshold for the transaction. In simple terms, the rate quoted is for Large sums of money (hundreds of thousands/millions), so financial institutions get that rate, because they deal in large sums of money. For the average joe, the bank you are dealing with will usually incorporate a certain fee into the exchange rate, hence the whole getting screwed on the transaction. Apart from this they would charge you the transfer fees. Hence the billions of yearly revenue for the banks/financial institutions...


----------



## saraswat

XDoodlebugger said:


> And of course the exchange rate is where they get you.
> 
> One other thing about HSBC though is this "secure key" thing. When I first opened an account I thought it was just a separate software patch or something, nope, it's actually a physical "key" you have to carry with you and use to generate a pass code every time you want to look at your account online, a real PITA if you ask me.
> 
> Do other banks have this?


I have never encountered the secure-key for personal accounts. CBD does have it implemented for corporate accounts. Oh yeah and it is a huge PITA..


----------



## wazza2222

XDoodlebugger said:


> And of course the exchange rate is where they get you.
> 
> One other thing about HSBC though is this "secure key" thing. When I first opened an account I thought it was just a separate software patch or something, nope, it's actually a physical "key" you have to carry with you and use to generate a pass code every time you want to look at your account online, a real PITA if you ask me.
> 
> Do other banks have this?


The HSBC offers an alternative to using the secure key, look for the hyperlink on the page when you sign in.

I know the NBAD use the physical code generator too...


----------



## XDoodlebugger

wazza2222 said:


> The HSBC offers an alternative to using the secure key, look for the hyperlink on the page when you sign in.
> 
> I know the NBAD use the physical code generator too...


I'll look thanks. It takes generating three different codes to transfer money.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

wazza2222 said:


> The HSBC offers an alternative to using the secure key, look for the hyperlink on the page when you sign in.
> 
> I know the NBAD use the physical code generator too...


To transfer money overseas you must use the token, the alternative sign on won't allow You to execute the transfer


----------



## West_Upper

Nearly all UK banks now use a security 'token' or card reader of some description for new online transaction, with the exception of LloydsTSB I believe, who sensibly use the registered mobile phone number; it really is an excellent system / alternative to the inconvenient carrying around of card readers and/or key.

If you're from the UK I recommend using HSBC, and opening an HSBC account in the UK before you leave.


----------



## starlighting

I have Both NBD and NBAD acount here. for customer service i will vote for NBAD but for online banking and ATM machine i will go for NBD.


----------



## vona62

I applied for credit card with my then bank Emirates bank in 2009 6weeks prior to going on 6 week extensive overseas trip as precaution my ATM debit card being refused at some point. 
I own freehold property in Aus, a 25m yacht and have A1 credit rating in UK, ANZ, USA and EU, $160k plus cash deposit but the bank kept stalling me.
The day before I left I called in my local branch (visit no. 9) and demanded a emergency Ccard for my travel. The Indian mgr then informed me that at 61yrs age I was to old, the bank would not provide a Cc, cut off age for credit is 60yr. 

Pure BS, because I'm 61 I'm considered a credit risk.


----------



## wazza2222

> this is a not a good forum where u cannot post anything


Well that makes a lot of sense pro, thanks for your meaningful input-NOT


----------



## jojo

wazza2222 said:


> Well that makes a lot of sense pro, thanks for your meaningful input-NOT



we try to keep the forum free from trolls and those who only post nonsense to promote their business name 

Jo xxx


----------



## wazza2222

I saw the word sh+t in the title bar, was that his business name or his service standard? lol


----------



## dizzyizzy

Busy day for trolls and spammers


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I am sorry for your mishap but all banks are poorly managed across the board which you should ve known back in 2009. 

Whoever uses credit cards issued in the UAE or debit card( We all need it right) bear in mind that you are not protected. There is no consumer protection here for anything and services are lousy across the board. When I travel I use my US cards and mind you they operate in the UAE but are really bad here, but the services I get in the US are hassle free fully protected and they deliver the cards ASAP if there is an emergency. When you travel you need piece of mind.

Some banks are trying to get better but in my view they are light years behind. Apologies to those who work in the banking sector here and if you do you gotta tell your bank to improve. 

I am not sure why you did not use your Anz, or US or UK cards.



vona62 said:


> I applied for credit card with my then bank Emirates bank in 2009 6weeks prior to going on 6 week extensive overseas trip as precaution my ATM debit card being refused at some point.
> I own freehold property in Aus, a 25m yacht and have A1 credit rating in UK, ANZ, USA and EU, $160k plus cash deposit but the bank kept stalling me.
> The day before I left I called in my local branch (visit no. 9) and demanded a emergency Ccard for my travel. The Indian mgr then informed me that at 61yrs age I was to old, the bank would not provide a Cc, cut off age for credit is 60yr.
> 
> Pure BS, because I'm 61 I'm considered a credit risk.


----------



## vona62

Canuck_Sens said:


> I am sorry for your mishap but all banks are poorly managed across the board which you should ve known back in 2009.
> 
> Whoever uses credit cards issued in the UAE or debit card( We all need it right) bear in mind that you are not protected. There is no consumer protection here for anything and services are lousy across the board. When I travel I use my US cards and mind you they operate in the UAE but are really bad here, but the services I get in the US are hassle free fully protected and they deliver the cards ASAP if there is an emergency. When you travel you need piece of mind.
> 
> Some banks are trying to get better but in my view they are light years behind. Apologies to those who work in the banking sector here and if you do you gotta tell your bank to improve.
> 
> I am not sure why you did not use your Anz, or US or UK cards.


I don't use or have Cc for personal expences, although my company that contracts out my services as consultant, provides Cc from my overseas bank for biz exp. 
Having suffered thru one unjustified tax audit that cost me accountant fees, lost productivity and aggrevation I'm very careful to seperate expenses especially vacations.

For domestic/personal use I prefer/use debit cards, I opened an Emirate account to process payments not being aware of the otherwise lack of products/services.

Nowadays I still do business in UAE but as I no longer live there I dont use any local banks or could recomend one.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

And I can tell you the new regulation that came into force....very recently.....there is no consumer protection in most of the banking products in the UAE. A step backwards for a country that is trying to sell itself as a Financial hub. It may be..

Lawyers concurred and actually complained about the lack of consumer provisions. Can you imagine if you had a dispute in a big purchase? You are doomed.


----------

